# Longannet Mine, Fife, April 08



## Shepy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Photos - Longannet Mine, Fife, April 08*

Visited with nic22, maden_2 and Sonorg.

The last deep mine of any significance in Scotland, Longannet is the remnant three mines which were established in the 1960's. The original mines were developed to provide fuel for the 2,400MW Longannet power station.

The Castlebridge site forms the main administration and access site, and the Longannet portal is the delivery point for all output from the mine.

Two other sites make up the entire complex, these being the Castlehill and Solsgirth drifts.

Scottish Coal acquired the mine in 1995, the in March 2002 A terrible tragedy led to the premature closure of the Longannet complex.

Millions of gallons of water flooded into the underground workings, effectively ending coal mining in Scotland. Fortunately, there was no loss of life, and those who were down the mine at the time escaped safely.

Most of the metalwork at the site is twisted and destroyed, so be very careful if you are exploring up here. Also there is a camera mounted high on the side of the building which we presumed was dead when we went in due to the state of the site, but as we came out of a building and saw it tracking us we decided to beat a sharp exit due to the proximity of the power station, so a return visit to finish the site will be in order!

Pictures:




















































~Shepy


----------



## Shepy (Apr 24, 2008)

Couple o' HDR:
















~Shepy


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dirty Dirty HDR's! This has to be my all time favourite explore, was properly gubbed by all accounts but it's heavy indsutry at it's finest!

I'll put my photos up in the morning!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 24, 2008)

Fantastic mate. Mines is what its all about for me. That shot of the winder lying amongst all that crap, derelict, thats just so sad. Great shot of the lamp cabin too. I think the HDR really suits industrial stuff.


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually, i'll put the ones that are radiacally different (?!!?) to yours up the now

One is really heavily edited, but i think it looks good (in a total recall kind of way, see if you can guess what one it is?)


----------



## Shepy (Apr 24, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Fantastic mate. Mines is what its all about for me. That shot of the winder lying amongst all that crap, derelict, thats just so sad. Great shot of the lamp cabin too. I think the HDR really suits industrial stuff.



Cheers mate. I actually thought of you while i was in there, i know you love the mines. If you're ever heading up Fife way give me a shout and ill pass on info for this place mate, would be right up your street.

~Shepy


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 24, 2008)

Shepy said:


> Cheers mate. I actually thought of you while i was in there, i know you love the mines. If you're ever heading up Fife way give me a shout and ill pass on info for this place mate, would be right up your street.
> 
> ~Shepy



Thanks man. I was actually hoping to get back up to the borders to Leadhills and Wanlockhead to do a couple of leadmines this year so I might have to take a few days off work and do a Scottish mining tour


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Excellent stuff, Shepy and maden. Loads of interesting things to see. Cool pics too.


----------

